# (((DALLAS/FT. WORTH LAYITLOW PICNIC)))



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS IDEA WAS BORN IN A BAR BETWEEN ME AND SAL (VENOM65) THIS PAST SUNDAY AT LADY LUCK.

THE D/FW AREA NEEDS ONE OF THESE PICNICS. DOESN'T NEED TO BE A BIG BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION EVENT JUST COME KICK AND GET DOWN.

THOUGHTS AND INPUT NEEDED.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0

I'm down.....I got some bustas I wouldnt mind poping in the jaw  

Let me know when and where homie!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SHIT IM DOWN


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Let's just take a park over ! :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

LET US KNOW WHEN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 10:09 AM~8492634
> *THIS IDEA WAS BORN IN A BAR BETWEEN ME AND SAL (VENOM65) THIS PAST SUNDAY AT LADY LUCK.
> 
> THE D/FW AREA NEEDS ONE OF THESE PICNICS. DOESN'T NEED TO BE A BIG BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION EVENT JUST COME KICK AND GET DOWN.
> ...



this year ? Or next year ?


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

this year or next year

x2



saturday or sunday :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Aug 7 2007, 10:56 AM~8492945
> *this year or next year
> 
> x2
> ...


SATURDAY !!!!....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT.....(TALKED)


*END OF SEPTEMBER @ JOE POOL LAKE*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8493062
> *THIS IS WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT.....(TALKED)
> END OF SEPTEMBER @ JOE POOL LAKE
> *


   



On a saturday :dunno: ..... That way we can all recover on sunday.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 7 2007, 10:59 AM~8492962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 7 2007, 10:10 AM~8492638
> *:0
> 
> I'm down.....I got some bustas I wouldnt mind poping in the jaw
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 10:09 AM~8492634
> *THIS IDEA WAS BORN IN A BAR BETWEEN ME AND SAL (VENOM65) THIS PAST SUNDAY AT LADY LUCK.
> 
> THE D/FW AREA NEEDS ONE OF THESE PICNICS. DOESN'T NEED TO BE A BIG BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION EVENT JUST COME KICK AND GET DOWN.
> ...


 lets do the damn thang


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 11:34 AM~8493193
> *:uh:
> *


x2......busta!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 7 2007, 11:39 AM~8493229
> *x2......busta!
> *


you done? :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8493084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8493271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8493062
> *THIS IS WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT.....(TALKED)
> END OF SEPTEMBER @ JOE POOL LAKE
> *


HAS ANYONE CONSIDERED MAYBE GOING TO SANDY LAKE JUST SURPRISING THEM, I DONT THINK IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM IF WE DONT HAVE A HOP..WOULD BE A TIGHT SPOT PLENTY OF SHADE, BOTH WOULD BE GOOD JUST MY 2 CENTS..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 7 2007, 01:06 PM~8493457
> *HAS ANYONE CONSIDERED MAYBE GOING TO  SANDY LAKE JUST SURPRISING THEM, I DONT THINK IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM IF WE DONT HAVE A HOP..WOULD BE A TIGHT SPOT PLENTY OF SHADE, BOTH WOULD BE GOOD JUST MY 2 CENTS..
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

GOOD FAMILY SPOT!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8493457
> *HAS ANYONE CONSIDERED MAYBE GOING TO SANDY LAKE JUST SURPRISING THEM, I DONT THINK IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM IF WE DONT HAVE A HOP..WOULD BE A TIGHT SPOT PLENTY OF SHADE, BOTH WOULD BE GOOD JUST MY 2 CENTS..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SURPRISE!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 12:10 PM~8493513
> *
> *


For lowriders only homie...true riders!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 7 2007, 01:11 PM~8493518
> *
> SURPRISE!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 7 2007, 01:12 PM~8493528
> *For lowriders only homie...true riders!
> *


 :werd: 


* He said: TRU RIDERZ ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 7 2007, 12:12 PM~8493528
> *For lowriders only homie...true riders!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:werd:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 12:15 PM~8493062
> *THIS IS WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT.....(TALKED)
> END OF SEPTEMBER @ JOE POOL LAKE
> *


Lets do this.


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

Shit were down let us know when and time we will have the Patron for Venom65 :worship: Sal my lady will be serving the shots of Patron double shots :biggrin:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 8 2007, 04:12 AM~8493528
> *For lowriders only homie...true riders!
> *


big shit talker you are, you cant even ride me you limp dick fool


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 01:32 PM~8493705
> *You gonna throw us a wet T-Shirt contest ?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 7 2007, 12:29 PM~8493675
> *big shit talker you are,  you cant even ride me you limp dick fool
> *


I just call it as I see it baby  and I am sure you wouldnt once you see it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 12:36 PM~8493745
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. is down just hit us up and let us know when and where


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8493758
> *niccah you know you wanna watch her
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I allready did ! 










And my name aint james ! :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8493755
> *I just call it as I see it baby    and I am sure you wouldnt once you see it
> *



are you James ?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8493795
> *I allready did !  And my name aint james !  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8493800
> *are you James ?
> *


no im not, but i would hit it like i was


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

:ugh: :worship: to the pic


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Aug 7 2007, 01:52 PM~8493914
> *:ugh:  :worship: to the pic
> *


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

this topic NSFW anymore...im out!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 7 2007, 01:57 PM~8493961
> *this topic NSFW anymore...im out!
> *




*I edit it ! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator+Aug 7 2007, 12:57 PM~8493961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK BACK TO THE TOPIC


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8493999
> *
> :twak:
> *



:uh: what ? ! ? you want the pic pm me and I will send it to you


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 11:17 AM~8493084
> *
> On a saturday :dunno: ..... That way we can all recover on sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8494015
> *OK BACK TO THE TOPIC
> *



yea back to the TOPIC


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19+Aug 7 2007, 01:02 PM~8494015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 7 2007, 01:01 PM~8493999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werd


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP PUTO'S.........................................................


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 7 2007, 02:05 PM~8494054
> *WAS UP PUTO'S.........................................................
> *



Nouthing who wants more pic's ! :cheesy: 


oh, Back to the Topic ................


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SANDY LAKE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME TOO, SEEING THAT I LIVE IN LEWISVILLE. I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY "IMMA GONNA CRASH AT CHO PAD!" :roflmao: :roflmao:

SNEAK ATTACK IS FINE WITH ME TOO. LIKE I SAID THIS DOES NOT NEED TO BE AN OVERPLANNED EVENT....THAT COULD KILL IT.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 02:17 PM~8494202
> *SANDY LAKE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME TOO, SEEING THAT I LIVE IN LEWISVILLE. I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY "IMMA GONNA CRASH AT CHO PAD!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SNEAK ATTACK IS FINE WITH ME TOO. LIKE I SAID THIS DOES NOT NEED TO BE AN OVERPLANNED EVENT....THAT COULD KILL IT.
> *



WHAN !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 01:26 PM~8494315
> *WHAN !
> *


Ends of Sept is what Dirty said.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT PARK THA HOMIES SHOULD TAKE BACK ON 

SUNDAYS....................RIVERSHON PARK !!!!!!!! WHAT YA FOES 

THINK ?!?!!? OLD SCHOOL DAYS !!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 7 2007, 01:40 PM~8494445
> *YOU KNOW WHAT PARK THA HOMIES SHOULD TAKE BACK ON
> 
> SUNDAYS....................RIVERSHON PARK !!!!!!!! WHAT YA FOES
> ...



We'd get shut down quick at Riverchon.....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 12:44 PM~8494482
> *We'd get shut down quick at Riverchon.....
> *


 NOT IF WE'RE POSTED INSIDE ALREADY,NOW THE FOES 

CRUISING IN AND OUT,POS THATS ANOTHER THING !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hell Phaylanx is down to be there. Just let us know when and where for sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 02:44 PM~8494482
> *We'd get shut down quick at Riverchon with all my homies there
> "RAINBOW PRIDE ".....
> *



:uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 01:47 PM~8494509
> *:uh: Am so pisst that I may get kickd out ! I wanted to show off my pink chirt. :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8494578
> *:uh:
> *


OK TECH. 63,NOW YOU'RE SCARING ME BRO !!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 02:54 PM~8494578
> *:uh:
> *



sorry back to the topic...........


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HEY B4 WE LOOKIN ANY FURTHER,THERE IS STILL ONE IN THA MAKINGS HERMANOS ..............................











[/quote]


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> HEY B4 WE LOOKIN ANY FURTHER,THERE IS STILL ONE IN THA MAKINGS HERMANOS ..............................


[/quote]

:dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 7 2007, 02:55 PM~8494594
> *OK TECH. 63,NOW YOU'RE SCARING ME BRO !!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 02:04 PM~8494660
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 03:26 PM~8494863
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 02:26 PM~8494870
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 03:28 PM~8494888
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8494894
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 03:32 PM~8494926
> *:loco:
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 02:33 PM~8494941
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 01:37 PM~8494972
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: POOR TECH.63 !!!!! WHERE'S PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHEN YOU NEED HIM !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 7 2007, 03:45 PM~8495065
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: POOR TECH.63 !!!!! WHERE'S PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHEN YOU NEED HIM !!!!
> *



that fool is with Ms.New Booty... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 02:45 PM~8495070
> *that fool is with Ms.New Booty...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Someones gonna be jealous....... :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

i think we should just chill in an alley an tag the walls


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 7 2007, 02:54 PM~8495143
> *i think we should just chill in an alley an tag the walls
> *



Can we wear flannel shirts and only button up the top button ?!?!? :cheesy: :cheesy:

TECH63 bring the hairnets 

Lalo- Bring the Tres Flores


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 02:55 PM~8495162
> *Can we wear flannel shirts and only button up the top button ?!?!?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> TECH63 bring the hairnets
> ...


u got it o and for u paint sniffer i got u :biggrin: ................gold right


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 7 2007, 03:00 PM~8495209
> *u got it o and for u paint sniffer i got u :biggrin: ................gold right
> *


Dupli-Color preffered. Its easier on the nostrils :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 7 2007, 03:02 PM~8495231
> *Dupli-Color preffered. Its easier on the nostrils  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I see a lot of smoking and jokeing going on here! So lets make it so no kids are allowed! Put an age limit out there like from 30 to above that will take care of half the problem! Lets also say keep the drama at home! Def no gangstas or wannabes :uh: .......

Well fuck....that will just leave the park empty.... :cheesy: Fuck it!!! I am down for crashing any park....lets bumrush a madda fukka and worry about everything when we get there......just dont forget the beer :ugh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 7 2007, 04:00 PM~8495770
> *I see a lot of smoking and jokeing going on here!  So lets make it so no kids are allowed!  Put an age limit out there like from 30 to above that will take care of half the problem!  Lets also say keep the drama at home!  Def no gangstas or wannabes  :uh: .......
> 
> Well fuck....that will just leave the park empty.... :cheesy:  Fuck it!!!  I am down for crashing any park....lets bumrush a madda fukka and worry about everything when we get there......just dont forget the beer :ugh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I THINK ANY PARK WILL BE FINE I REALLY DON'T WANT TO MAKE THIS A "FAMILY" EVENT BUT I AM NOT GONNA SAY NO FAMILIES........THIS IS WHAT IS CALLED A "LAYITLOW PICNIC" WE DON'T NEED A SHITLOAD OF PEOPLE AROUND GOING WHAT'S LAYITLOW? PEOPLE WHO POST ONLY. NO FLYERS, NO RADIO ADS, AND NO STICKERED OUT ASTRO VANS LOOKING LIKE A NO LIMIT RECORDS CD COVER SAYING LAYITLOW PICNIC DROPPING IN SEPTEMBER.

COMPUTER NERDS ONLY!



AND HOES!!!! 


PLEASE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 7 2007, 01:55 PM~8494594
> *OK TECH. 63,NOW YOU'RE SCARING ME BRO !!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:uh: :0 
x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 05:12 PM~8496370
> *I THINK ANY PARK WILL BE FINE I REALLY DON'T WANT TO MAKE THIS A "FAMILY" EVENT BUT I AM NOT GONNA SAY NO FAMILIES........THIS IS WHAT IS CALLED A "LAYITLOW PICNIC" WE DON'T NEED A SHITLOAD OF PEOPLE AROUND GOING WHAT'S LAYITLOW? PEOPLE WHO POST ONLY. NO FLYERS, NO RADIO ADS, AND NO STICKERED OUT ASTRO VANS LOOKING LIKE A NO LIMIT RECORDS CD COVER SAYING LAYITLOW PICNIC DROPPING IN SEPTEMBER.
> 
> COMPUTER NERDS ONLY!
> ...


Has a day in September been picked ? 

And what day of the weekend?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

WHY NOT THIS WEEKEND ?  :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 8 2007, 06:44 AM~8501519
> *WHY NOT THIS WEEKEND ?      :dunno:
> *


*Hmmmmm..... :cheesy: *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:twak: DIRTY. SANDY LAKE :thumbsdown: SEPT 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Aug 8 2007, 08:10 AM~8501580
> *:twak: DIRTY. SANDY LAKE :thumbsdown: SEPT 2 :cheesy:
> *





SANDY LAKE :thumbsup: AUG 11 :thumbsup:


I dont think sandy lake is open sundays


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 8 2007, 07:13 AM~8501586
> *SANDY LAKE  :thumbsup:   AUG 11  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Aug 8 2007, 07:36 AM~8501686
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Aug 8 2007, 07:10 AM~8501580
> *:twak: DIRTY. SANDY LAKE :thumbsdown: SEPT 2 :cheesy:
> *


*THE END OF SEPTEMBER!!!*
THAT WAY IT WON'T BE SO HOT AND I DON'T THINK THERE ARE ANY MAJOR EVENTS THEN.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 8 2007, 09:01 AM~8502207
> *THE END OF SEPTEMBER!!!
> THAT WAY IT WON'T BE SO HOT AND I DON'T THINK THERE ARE ANY MAJOR EVENTS THEN.
> *


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

BEER IS ALLOWED AT SANDY LAKE.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 8 2007, 09:21 AM~8502381
> *BEER IS ALLOWED AT SANDY LAKE.
> *


Beer is allowed everywhere :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 8 2007, 11:09 AM~8503388
> *Beer is allowed everywhere  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

X1234567891010987654321


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 8 2007, 11:40 AM~8503636
> *X1234567891010987654321
> *


+1


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 8 2007, 12:04 PM~8503821
> *+1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=354007&st=0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 8 2007, 02:26 PM~8505127
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=354007&st=0
> *


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds good lets do it !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I like Keist Park myself..


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 8 2007, 02:38 PM~8505706
> *I like Keist Park myself..
> *



Hell ya KIEST PARK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Aug 8 2007, 04:34 PM~8506073
> *Hell ya KIEST PARK!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*kiest park*


x3

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

T T T


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8509788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SANCHEZ :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn this topic blew up quick. so where rwe gonna do it sanchez. give me a call. pm sent


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 9 2007, 07:45 AM~8510978
> *Damn this topic blew up quick. so where rwe gonna do it sanchez. give me a call. pm sent
> *



Sanchez said if the parks dont want us, then we're gonna do it at your pad .. :0


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 8 2007, 12:09 PM~8503388
> *Beer is allowed everywhere  :cheesy:
> *


Not at church Hector Lavoe!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 9 2007, 09:29 AM~8511219
> *Sanchez said if the parks dont want us, then we're gonna do it at your pad ..  :0
> *




or in behind your house ! they would be alot of mad country folk that day !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Aug 9 2007, 08:51 AM~8511348
> *Not at church Hector Lavoe!!  :biggrin:
> *


True


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Aug 8 2007, 03:38 PM~8505706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

All from the same CC......I thought that was funny :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Aug 9 2007, 08:51 AM~8511348
> *Not at church Hector Lavoe!!  :biggrin:
> *


Where there is a will there is a way my bradda, besides we are from the same hood, so I am consider family :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 8 2007, 01:33 PM~8505189
> *
> *


     you already know


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2007, 09:59 AM~8511401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> All from the same CC......I thought that was funny  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 9 2007, 07:45 AM~8510978
> *Damn this topic blew up quick. so where rwe gonna do it sanchez. give me a call. pm sent
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 10:06 AM~8511837
> *
> *


Have you picked a day Sanchez?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 9 2007, 10:12 AM~8511861
> *Have you picked a day Sanchez?
> *


September 29th or 30th sounds good to me.

I prefer sunday incase I have to work but, I am off that weekend.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 10:15 AM~8511880
> *September 29th or 30th sounds good to me.
> 
> I prefer sunday incase I have to work but, I am off that weekend.
> *



 *POLL: Saturday or Sunday* 



My vote: *SATURDAY*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

sunday !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY
WE ALL PARK TOGETHER AND KICK IT TOGETHER!*

*GUEST AND ANONYMOUS USERS ARE NOT ALLOWED!*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 11:16 AM~8512246
> *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY
> WE ALL PARK TOGETHER AND KICK IT TOGETHER!
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I THINK WE SHOULD GET SOME SHIRTS MADE WITH OUR LAYITLOW NAMES


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8512298
> *I THINK WE SHOULD GET SOME SHIRTS MADE WITH OUR LAYITLOW NAMES
> *


good idea who's makin them i want one


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 11:16 AM~8512246
> *IT IS SETTLED....
> SEPTEMBER 30TH @ KIEST PARK
> SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY
> ...


x2


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 9 2007, 11:22 AM~8512298
> *I THINK WE SHOULD GET SOME SHIRTS MADE WITH OUR LAYITLOW NAMES
> *


either I will need a few shirts or one big one for all my names :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

were down to go where ever our cars wont be ready to next year


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 9 2007, 11:32 AM~8512357
> *good idea who's makin them i want one
> *


i think everyone who's post though


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 9 2007, 11:16 AM~8512246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Maybe you can wear one shirt per hour.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2007, 12:36 PM~8512397
> *either I will need a few shirts or one big one for all my names  :cheesy:
> *



yea ! 

what if some names are banned ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 9 2007, 12:11 PM~8512683
> *yea !
> 
> what if some names are banned ?
> *


what you gonna do about MsNxtBooty ? Please dont show up there in a tube top :barf:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 9 2007, 11:22 AM~8512298
> *I THINK WE SHOULD GET SOME SHIRTS MADE WITH OUR LAYITLOW NAMES
> *


X2 I KNOW TURTLE FROM BLVD ACES HAD A SHIRT MADE LIKE HIS LAYITLOW PROFILE AND IT HAD HIS AVITAR, POST COUNT, AND EVERYTHING ELSE.

IT ACTUALLY LOOKED GOOD.

BUT IF SOMEONE IS GONNA DO IT LET ME IN ON IT!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 01:36 PM~8513364
> *X2 I KNOW TURTLE FROM BLVD ACES HAD A SHIRT MADE LIKE HIS LAYITLOW PROFILE AND IT HAD HIS AVITAR, POST COUNT, AND EVERYTHING ELSE.
> 
> IT ACTUALLY LOOKED GOOD.
> ...



:0 


I guess screen printing it would be the way to go que no?

Sanchez, remember that chino we used to work with at lute riley.... Bryant Nguyen..... I think he knew of a place that made CHEAP screen print T's. I lost that fools number though.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sanchez, I'm gonna hit this company up tomorrow:*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 9 2007, 01:41 PM~8513388
> *:0
> I guess screen printing it would be the way to go que no?
> 
> ...


HE MOVED TO THE BAY AREA A FEW YEARS AGO.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 03:09 PM~8514096
> *HE MOVED TO THE BAY AREA A FEW YEARS AGO.
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 9 2007, 07:29 AM~8511219
> *Sanchez said if the parks dont want us, then we're gonna do it at your pad ..  :0
> *



fuck it we will do it at my house. only if u wear a thong and swim in my knefews pool. with some ducks and bubbles.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 9 2007, 01:50 PM~8513460
> *Sanchez, I'm gonna hit this company up tomorrow:*


WE CAN HIT UP ERNEST FROM BLVD ACES TOO. HE DOES ALMOST ALL OUR SCREENED TEES


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Aug 9 2007, 08:25 PM~8516392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

UP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ORALE HOMIES SO WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC. ROLL CALL PLEASE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 12 2007, 07:20 PM~8537037
> *ORALE HOMIES SO WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC. ROLL CALL PLEASE
> *


 :wave: I'm in ......


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:dunno: YET...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 13 2007, 06:47 AM~8540502
> *:wave: I'm in ......
> *


DO I HAVE TO SAY?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Riding Low (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 13 2007, 05:04 PM~8544475
> *DO I HAVE TO SAY?
> *


I think you might have to!

If Layitlow = Lowriders

Lowriders = Car

and Picnic = people

Then Laitlow Picnic = People with lowrider cars?

So do you have to own a lowrider to go to this picnic? Or can LIL members with no cars go?

:dunno:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

i think all the layitlow members can go :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMBITIONZ_@Aug 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8551972
> *i think all the layitlow members can go  :dunno:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riding Low+Aug 14 2007, 11:52 AM~8551132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

LETS DO IT !!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 11:16 AM~8512246
> *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY
> WE ALL PARK TOGETHER AND KICK IT TOGETHER!
> 
> ...


*SO ONLY LIL PEOPLE ARE GOING RIGHT... ,NO WIFES ,NO FRIENDS ,NO OTHER C.C.MEMBERS ,NEED SOME MORE INFO ON THIS MATTER ! * :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8557469
> *SO ONLY LIL PEOPLE ARE GOING RIGHT... ,NO WIFES ,NO FRIENDS ,NO OTHER C.C.MEMBERS ,NEED SOME MORE INFO ON THIS MATTER !  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8557469
> *SO ONLY LIL PEOPLE ARE GOING RIGHT... ,NO WIFES ,NO FRIENDS ,NO OTHER C.C.MEMBERS ,NEED SOME MORE INFO ON THIS MATTER !  :dunno:
> *


I DON'T THINK PEOPLE CAN BE STOPPED FROM BRINGING WHO THEY WANT WITH THEM. THE ONLY THING I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IS EVERYONE TOGETHER IN ONE GROUPE INSTED OF LITTLE GROUPS ALL SPRED OUT. REALLY I DON'T WANT TO BE THE ONE THAT SAID NO TO ALL THE OTHER NON-USERS  

I DON'T NEED ALL THE WIVES MAD AT ME, I GOT ENOUGH WOMEN MAD AT ME. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8558910
> *I DON'T THINK PEOPLE CAN BE STOPPED FROM BRINGING WHO THEY WANT WITH THEM. THE ONLY THING I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IS EVERYONE TOGETHER IN ONE GROUPE INSTED OF LITTLE GROUPS ALL SPRED OUT. REALLY I DON'T WANT TO BE THE ONE THAT SAID NO TO ALL THE OTHER NON-USERS
> 
> I DON'T NEED ALL THE WIVES MAD AT ME, I GOT ENOUGH WOMEN MAD AT ME. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

no other c.c. members :scrutinize:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8558910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring them fools, but if I see your CC trying to pitch tent down the park I'm calling the cops


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8559225
> *
> *


What you do on your own time is your business, just be sure to wash your hands when you come out....dont be hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2007, 10:16 AM~8559288
> *What you do on your own time is your business, just be sure to wash your hands when you come out....dont be hno:
> 
> 
> *



hno: ? ***** ~~ ~ ~ ~ > :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 10:20 AM~8559324
> *hno:  ?  ***** ~~ ~ ~ ~ > :twak:
> *


I'll see you there then


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2007, 10:20 AM~8559331
> *I'll see you there then
> *


  ***** !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 10:22 AM~8559346
> *  ***** !
> *


thought so hno:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok so its at kiest park from what time to what time :twak: 


is this for lay it low memebers and not c.c. members :uh: 


any more info on this...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 11:51 PM~8518888
> *WE CAN HIT UP ERNEST FROM BLVD ACES TOO. HE DOES ALMOST ALL OUR SCREENED TEES
> *


Hey I would like to help out, I can make a small sign 6" x 18" white and add your Lay it low name in black and white t-shirts real cheap, have someone in charge call me and i can also help out with some of the costs... those who have my cell # call me.

Thanks
Ernest G.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2007, 10:38 AM~8559467
> *thought so  hno:
> *



_
Iam not Jaba *****, take that shit --------> over there !_


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 10:43 AM~8559499
> *
> Iam not Jaba *****,  take that shit --------> over there !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'll pick you up fool


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 15 2007, 09:39 AM~8559478
> *Hey I would like to help out, I can make a  small sign 6" x 18" white and add your Lay it low name in black and white t-shirts real cheap, have someone in charge call me and i can also help out with some of the costs... those who have my cell # call me.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SO WHATS THA DEAL ON THIS WHO'S GONNA BE IN CHARGE OR BETTER YET WHO'S GONNA ORGANIZE THIS ONE.........I THINK WE SHOULD GET ALL LAYITLOW MEMBER TO GO TO THE ULA NEXT THURSDAY OR BETTER YET WE ALL ME TOMORROW AT PUGLEYS AND DISCUSS THIS ISSUE.....


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 15 2007, 11:54 AM~8560469
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 

where the "Sin7" one :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 15 2007, 06:09 PM~8562839
> *
> 
> where the "Sin7" one :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(9-lives @ Aug 7 2007, 01:40 PM) *
YOU KNOW WHAT PARK THA HOMIES SHOULD TAKE BACK ON

SUNDAYS....................RIVERSHON PARK !!!!!!!! WHAT YA FOES

THINK ?!?!!? OLD SCHOOL DAYS !!!!! cool.gif cool.gif cool.gif
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
We'd get shut down quick at Riverchon.....


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 7 2007, 01:45 PM~8494496
> *NOT IF WE'RE POSTED INSIDE ALREADY,NOW THE FOES
> 
> CRUISING IN AND OUT,POS THATS ANOTHER THING !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think Rivershon will happen, the parks dept is pretty sensitive about this park. It's an environmentally protected park for bird or something.. So they don't want a lot of cars there???


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2007, 10:39 PM~8564753
> *QUOTE(9-lives @ Aug 7 2007, 01:40 PM) *
> YOU KNOW WHAT PARK THA HOMIES SHOULD TAKE BACK ON
> 
> ...



sandy lake ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, I don't care who's in charge of what. I'll be there, we just need to show up. When's the Ft Worth picnic, I'll be there also. Summer almost gone so let's get things going.
Are they still cruising in Ft Worth, Hemphill? I say take over Kiest Park..
Also LIL's connection has been sucking wind latley.. They need more bandwidth or a better server..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2007, 10:54 PM~8564919
> *Ok, I don't care who's in charge of what. I'll be there, we just need to show up. When's the Ft Worth picnic, I'll be there also. Summer almost gone so let's get things going.
> Are they still cruising in Ft Worth, Hemphill? I say take over Kiest Park..
> Also LIL's connection has been sucking wind latley.. They need more bandwidth or a better server..
> *



*why edit it john ?

whatever........

like John said we dont give a fuck ! Let's cruz and lowride !

we got a real OG ass ***** here calling us out yall !

*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smooth Operator_@Aug 7 2007, 12:12 PM~8493528
> *For lowriders only homie...true riders!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 10:04 PM~8565021
> *why edit it john ? Hummm???
> 
> whatever........
> ...


I don't know about all that but I would like to do some rid'n around..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2007, 01:11 AM~8565899
> *I don't know about all that but I would like to do some rid'n around..
> *


 :uh: Sorry John I didnt take my pills yesterday


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:biggrin: we need to get things poppin on sundays again during the day , not so much at night(people cant really enjoy seeing the cars) i rather cruise during the afternoon until it starts getting to dark.


just my 2 cents  


 i miss the old days--rivershaun, hampton in oak cliff (before claridon was poppin), ft worth main st. on sat.nights,etc...we need a new spot to kick it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Aug 16 2007, 06:16 AM~8566815
> *:biggrin: we need to get things poppin on sundays again during the day , not so much at night(people cant really enjoy seeing the cars) i rather cruise during the afternoon until it starts getting to dark.
> just my 2 cents
> i miss the old days--rivershaun, hampton in oak cliff  (before claridon was poppin), ft worth main st. on sat.nights,etc...we need a new spot to kick it
> *


x2


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2007, 09:39 PM~8564753
> *QUOTE(9-lives @ Aug 7 2007, 01:40 PM) *
> YOU KNOW WHAT PARK THA HOMIES SHOULD TAKE BACK ON
> 
> ...


Stop being so negative!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Aug 15 2007, 09:41 PM~8564776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

sitting around,, vato i know i roll my shit around all the time, i dont see anybody around these spots kicking it..... now people just go to the events an picnics then hit home afterwards, so your right these spots are still there but you cant roll because of someone else's stupid mistake from drinking,fighting an shooting so we end up paying for it when something goes good for us plus u cant cruise claridon since its a neighborhood,, rivershaun-enviromental issue,, etc...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

hopefully we all can come up with something


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2007, 11:36 AM~8512397
> *either I will need a few shirts or one big one for all my names  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES C.E.O._@Aug 15 2007, 09:39 AM~8559478
> *Hey I would like to help out, I can make a  small sign 6" x 18" white and add your Lay it low name in black and white t-shirts real cheap, have someone in charge call me and i can also help out with some of the costs... those who have my cell # call me.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


*OH SNAP!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*FOR SALE $350 FOR FIVE NEVER BEEN USED WHEELS. 13x7's MUST GO!*


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2007, 10:52 PM~8573432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good ass price homie.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2007, 08:34 PM~8572349
> *I SEEN WHERE THERE IS A SHOW IN PLANO ON THE 30TH AS WELL SO WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO SEE WHAT'S UP!
> 
> *



Which one Sanchez ?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8573713
> * good ass price homie.......
> *


I WOULD GET THEM MYSELF BUT THEY DON'T MATCH MINES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 17 2007, 05:57 AM~8574961
> *Which one Sanchez ?
> *


SOMETHING I SAW ON MYSPACE FROM THE ULA


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Believe it or not my Impala is almost done. So I can't wait to roll. Ft Worth / Dallas don't matter to me.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2007, 10:52 PM~8573432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 11:48 AM~8576457
> *:tears:
> *


Sensative are we. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 10:48 AM~8576457
> *:tears:
> *


BUY'EM THEN FOOL!!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

why not Joe Pool lake its located in the midddle of Dallas and FT. Worth


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

joe pool lake sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 17 2007, 05:43 PM~8579218
> *why not Joe Pool lake its located in the midddle of Dallas and FT. Worth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 17 2007, 04:43 PM~8579218
> *why not Joe Pool lake its located in the midddle of Dallas and FT. Worth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

BACHMAN LAKE NEAR LOVE FIELD.  

SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT NOT SAME OLD SPOTS WHERE ALL PICINCS ARE.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 18 2007, 10:11 AM~8583201
> *BACHMAN LAKE NEAR LOVE FIELD.
> 
> SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT NOT SAME OLD SPOTS WHERE ALL PICINCS ARE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Aug 17 2007, 05:43 PM~8579218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8583201
> *BACHMAN LAKE NEAR LOVE FIELD.
> 
> SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT NOT SAME OLD SPOTS WHERE ALL PICINCS ARE.
> *




*Bachman lake is the shit ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 20 2007, 07:37 AM~8594720
> *Bachman lake is the shit ! ! ! ! !
> *


IN THE 90's.......THOSE WERE THE DAYS!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I THOUGHT THIS PICNIC WAS GONNA BE AT KEIST PARK. WHY IS EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT DOING THE PICNIC AT DIFFERENT PLACES. WHAT UP DIRTY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2007, 09:52 PM~8573432
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SOLD FUCKERS, SO STAY AWAY FROM MY SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES C.E.O._@Aug 15 2007, 10:54 AM~8560469
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I NEED ONE OF THESE SIGNS BIG E.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8596459
> *I NEED ONE OF THESE SIGNS BIG E.
> *


me 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

1ST THING 1ST................










WE SPREADIN IT BILLY "BY GRAM" GOSPILE STYLE !!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

KIEST PARK IS THA SHIT!!!


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

lets do it!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IT WILL BE ON!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

so when is the final date homies...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2007, 07:18 AM~8764646
> *so when is the final date homies...
> *


9/30/07


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2007, 01:35 PM~8766836
> *9/30/07
> *



19 Days and counting......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8766849
> *19 Days and counting......
> *


cant wait


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

Where at?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Last I heard was at Kiest Park. Can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Sep 12 2007, 09:04 AM~8773281
> *Where at?
> *


you going ? :cheesy:


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 13 2007, 08:40 AM~8781440
> *you going ? :cheesy:
> *


I should be able to make this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE WACO SHOW(PART OF THE WEGO TOUR) HALF POINT


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

Unofficial Show List (more shows to be announced)

DATE SHOW PROMOTER LOCATION POINTS MORE INFO 
3/18 (SUN) 
3rd Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert LMPevents.net Dallas, TX (Fair Park) FULL Visit LMPevents.net or call 281.494.8370 
5/6 (SUN) Cinco De Mayo Family Festival and Car Show LMPevents.net Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) FULL Visit LMPevents.net or call 281.494.8370 
6/3 (SUN)
1st Annual "Party 104.9" Car Show & Concert event A.S.P. Houston, TX (Reliant Arena) FULL Visit ASPCarShow.com or call 713.259.0117 
8/5 (SUN) Lady Luck Car Show Weekend People's Choice Dallas, TX (Lady Luck parking lot) HALF Call the Texas Car Show Hotline at 281.494.8370 
8/11 (SAT)
3rd Annual Show n' Shine Charity Car Show, Audio Competition, & Concert Tiempos Locos C.C. Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) FULL Visit longviewcarshow.com 
9/2 (SUN)
Royal Touch's Annual Car Show Royal Touch C.C. Bryan, TX (Club el Tropicana) HALF Contact Mike @ 979.574.9403 
9/16 (SUN) Fiestas Patrias "Furiosos De Metal" Car Show and Family Festival LMPevents.net Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) HALF Visit LMPevents.net or call 281.494.8370 
*9/30 (SUN)
3rd Annual Showdown by the River Car Show Estrella C.C. Waco, TX (Waco Convention Center) HALF Contact Ramon @ 254.498.0146 or visit myspace.com/estrellacarclub *10/28 (SUN)
Juiced C.C. Show at Allen Samuels Dodge Juiced C.C. Houston, TX HALF Info Coming Soon! 
11/4 (SUN) TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert Los Magnificos Houston, TX (Reliant Center) FULL Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG 

Interested in adding your event in 2008? Call Jon at 832.368.5116 or email [email protected]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/url]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2007, 01:35 PM~8766836
> *9/30/07
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*6 days to go..............*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 24 2007, 09:19 AM~8858167
> *6 days to go..............
> *


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Is the picnic still on and where is it going to be.....


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I rolled by to check it out and it was a ghost town.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I think in part because the excitement died down. The first few pages everyone was excited and ready to do this, but then everbody stopped posting. 

We should try this again


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

THIS PICNIC WAS A BUNCH OF HYPE THATS ALL. NO ONE FOLLOWEDTRHU WITH IT...... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 1 2007, 08:05 AM~8905592
> *THIS PICNIC WAS A BUNCH OF HYPE THATS ALL. NO ONE FOLLOWEDTRHU WITH IT...... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I knew it was going to be like that... I went & I was like WTF ! 

All Hype ~ No Action :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 08:10 AM~8905599
> *I knew it was going to be like that... I went & I was like WTF !
> 
> All Hype ~ No Action  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



X10


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 1 2007, 10:15 AM~8906665
> *X10
> *


xo2897629385709834837cv8n6h


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 08:10 AM~8905599
> *I knew it was going to be like that... I went & I was like WTF !
> 
> All Hype ~ No Action  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


It seemed that way at the ULA meeting, the vibe just wasn't there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 1 2007, 01:34 PM~8908061
> *It seemed that way at the ULA meeting, the vibe just wasn't there.
> *


:tears:


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

:nosad: 




OH WELL WHOS ALL GOING TO HOPTOBER FEST!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Oct 5 2007, 05:26 PM~8940233
> *      :nosad:
> OH WELL WHOS ALL GOING TO HOPTOBER FEST!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Oct 5 2007, 05:26 PM~8940233
> *      :nosad:
> OH WELL WHOS ALL GOING TO HOPTOBER FEST!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I missed thee initial hype


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hoptober fest


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I know I will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 07:10 AM~8905599
> *I knew it was going to be like that... I went & I was like WTF !
> 
> All Hype ~ No Action  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I didn't think it was going to go over very well. A lot of people are working on the WEGO tour points..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2007, 08:07 PM~9001219
> *I didn't think it was going to go over very well. A lot of people are working on the WEGO tour points..
> *




 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*SO LETS GET THIS POPPIN AGAIN!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TRINITY PARK FORT WORTH TX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

c'mon fuckers ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 24 2007, 07:24 PM~9523753
> *c'mon fuckers ttt
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 29 2007, 12:15 AM~9556018
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Are we going to Hype this one and have another NO SHOW???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 30 2007, 12:36 PM~9565164
> *Are we going to Hype this one and have another NO SHOW???????????
> *


thats th plan.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 12:00 PM~9565249
> *thats th plan.
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------

